# Snarky memes



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)

A thread to post snarky memes.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 575352


I’d almost forgotten. But it wasn’t wrong then. It’s wrong when non Dims do it. That’s the lesson.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Go to Dawkins' site to learn the meaning of the word so you don't leave yourself open to being humiliated.
> This is the humour section and so you should try to keep it light.
> 
> Memes, as with Genes, can't possibly be snarky.


And you can’t be clever. Literally. It would require a functioning  brain. So, you’re out.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Compost (Dec 13, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Go to Dawkins' site to learn the meaning of the word so you don't leave yourself open to being humiliated.
> This is the humour section and so you should try to keep it light.
> 
> Memes, as with Genes, can't possibly be snarky.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2021)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 575357


They still do, except for the crazies.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)

Before and after Admirals


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)

All these I have posted are compliments of GAB.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Dec 13, 2021)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)

This one goes out To:

Donald Daffy Dummy the fuckin’ Canuck:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Dec 13, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Some of Brandon’s votes were actually cast for him by living and eligible voters some of whom were even citizens!


Keep beating that drum. You'll get there..maybe. 
Here's another.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Dec 13, 2021)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 575379



Whatever


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Keep beating that drum. You'll get there..maybe.
> Here's another.
> View attachment 575388


Oh. He may have won. But the vote totals are obviously still bullshit. Brandon crowds couldn’t fill a bathroom stall.



When Brandon saw the ^crowds, he marveled  at how popular he had become.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Dec 13, 2021)

This is fun.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Dec 13, 2021)

BackAgain said:


> Oh. He may have won. But the vote totals are obviously still bullshit. Brandon crowds couldn’t fill a bathroom stall.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> View attachment 575391


He may have even lost legitimately. I’m over it except for the pesky fact that the senile racist fuckwit, Joe Alzheimers Brandon, is the current infestation of the Oval Office.

I cannot applaud a national tragedy of that magnitude.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you  mods for cleaning up the thread.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)

Not a meme, but worthy of repost.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Compost (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Compost (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Compost (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)

MrAmericanPatriot on Gab: ''
					

MrAmericanPatriot on Gab: ''




					gab.com


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)

Nailed It, Hilarious Parody Sums Up Current Insanity For The Greater Good In Under 2 Minutes [VIDEO]
					

This is excellent and frightening at the same time.




					www.redvoicemedia.com


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 14, 2021)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 575689



On a somewhat related note, we have uncovered the name of the Santa’s TENTH Flying Reindeer.

Oliva.

As in “Oliva, the other reindeer.”


----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Leo123 (Dec 19, 2021)

The new Grinch


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Delldude (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)

https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/095/042/732/original/932b95af8bae2072.mp4


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


The first morning I saw this on FB, I literally spit coffee on myself - just like a comedy bit.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 575373
> View attachment 575374
> 
> Before and after Admirals


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jan 10, 2022)

LMAO!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 586299



I will ALWAYS trust Dr Pepper!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 15, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> For those that don't know medical terminology.........
> 
> That means these people had something else wrong with them, and COVID was their immune systems "last straw" before they died.
> 
> This doesn't mean COVID actually KILLED them.......it just means they contracted something ELSE that their body just couldn't handle, on top of all the other things it was having to deal with.   They could have all contracted the measles or chicken pox or even the flu and died.


*Thread is about snarky memes...*

* discussion not needed*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 15, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID *I *DO?????
> 
> View attachment 588528
> 
> ...


*No Discussing infractions, bans, banned members, or specific moderator actions or duties on the open boards. **Issues with moderation should be taken up privately with moderators in PM.*


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 15, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 575359


Lol


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 588127


My town.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## sparky (Jan 16, 2022)

~S~


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 588762


And while we're on the subject of bulls.........................


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)

btw...much of these that I find come straight from GAB.

And in return, I slapped a link to HERE from there, asking them to come join us in Snarky memes although they have a group over there the specializes in them. I rarely post..mostly I read and snag the memes, lol.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 588942


You bet your ass!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)

Lol. Not a meme..a vid. Of a sub teacher being fired because a kid meowed at her and she didn't meow back. She was supposed to do that cuz the kid self identifies as a cat.   










						Watch: Teacher Claims She Was Fired for Not 'Meowing' Back at Student Who Identifies as a Cat
					

She must be 'catphobic.'




					resistthemainstream.org


----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 16, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 588943


Doesn't he look as if about half of his DNA is rat?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 17, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 588942


I'm calling them "spoiler alerts"


----------



## Oddball (Jan 17, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 589119


----------



## Oddball (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, Gracie, some are snarky, others are sick and twisted....That's just how I roll...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2022)

Snark is snark, lol. At least it wasn't as bad as the "joke" that guy that everyone is worshipping...Saget....told and laughed at as he told it.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Jan 19, 2022)

Fill out to whomever...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 21, 2022)

Protest music 2022


----------



## petro (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2022)

Meanwhile...

_What medication is made from mare urine?


Premarin

*Premarin*, a complex of conjugated equine estrogens manufactured by Wyeth for use as hormone replacement therapy in women, was originally developed by the Canadian pharmaceutical firm Ayerst, McKenna and Harrison. The name Premarin was coined from pregnant mare urine, from which the estrogen complex was isolated.

What is mare urine used for?


Pregnant Mares' Urine (PMU) Industry. PMU is used to *produce estrogen and hormone-replacement drugs such as Premarin, PremPro and PremPhase and DUAVEE*, a “PremPro-Lite” which contains Premarin. PMU drugs are made by keeping mares constantly pregnant and collecting their estrogen-rich urine._

Nobody seems to have a problem with Premarin for women. Oh. Wait.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)

His diaper looks full, too.


----------



## petro (Jan 25, 2022)

Meanwhile, inside the outside/inside safe space...


----------



## petro (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 25, 2022)

Modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## petro (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)

OMG


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2022)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 632281


Ok. So what were you trying to do on January 6? You damn sure didn't stop Biden from becoming president.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Ok. So what were you trying to do on January 6? You damn sure didn't stop Biden from becoming president.


stfu. This is a meme thread. Wanna argue? Do it with a meme.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2022)

This is not snarky. This is SICKENING.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2022)

I guess SnatchFace is a liberal


----------



## miketx (Apr 28, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I guess SnatchFace is a liberal


He comes from a liberal forum.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2022)

miketx said:


> He comes from a liberal forum.


I figured as much. Just another lib troll.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2022)

It cut out what was above the meme. It said SMITE.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2022)

Gracie said:


> It cut out what was above the meme. It said SMITE.


It's on the key fixing to be punched.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2022)

I just now saw that, lol. Need more coffee I guess.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2022)

Elon Musk

@elonmusk

As I was saying …




12:00 PM · May 2, 2022·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Compost (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 9, 2022)

*The poor kid!*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## petro (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2022)

Gamer Dog


----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 11, 2022)




----------

